# Would you let your poo be seen in this??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've always hated dogs coats, but gave in and bought some Equafleeces last year..which my colleague classed as dog abuse....

I wonder what she would think about this - the dog overall...it's pretty hideous but I am finding myself strangely tempted to getting some ...far too many CP baths going on in my house!!!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_clothing/dog_coats


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I would absolutely let my 'poos be seen in this! I think I have to get one for Dexter


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow has taken to finding the biggest, muddiest puddles and lying in them this weekend... I've been letting her dry and then brushing it out building up to a big bath tonight or tomorrow. I'm seriously considering an Equafleece, dog abuse or ohterwise!!! The link you've sent, to the dog overall- how are these different to the Equafleece's, they look half the price for a similar product? Which Equafleece did you get and would you recommend it? I'm also eyeing up the booties but I think Willow would bite my hand off if I tried to put them on her feet!! Did you see the dressing gowns...?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If it cuts down the work, especially when it gets colder can't be much fun walking round cold and wet. I've seen one more like a thin waterproof and longer in the leg, I saw a woman with a Bearded collie and thought it was amusing....not as amusing when I had two soaking filthy dogs at the end of the walk, could see why she bought it xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> Willow has taken to finding the biggest, muddiest puddles and lying in them this weekend... I've been letting her dry and then brushing it out building up to a big bath tonight or tomorrow. I'm seriously considering an Equafleece, dog abuse or ohterwise!!! The link you've sent, to the dog overall- how are these different to the Equafleece's, they look half the price for a similar product? Which Equafleece did you get and would you recommend it? I'm also eyeing up the booties but I think Willow would bite my hand off if I tried to put them on her feet!! Did you see the dressing gowns...?


The Equafleece, is all fleece and just slips over the head....I would say they are shower proof more than waterproof...and can get a bit water logged if got too wet....I also think they are quite expensive for what they are. Now I have two I seriously need alternatives!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

If it mean less baths then why not! Anything for an easier life. I hate it when people dress dogs up for fun and their own amusement, but that coat is a practical solution to a problem. Lets face it, it's not a fashion statement, lol!!! I'd use one if particularly if I had a light coloured doggy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine always look for the muddiest, dirtiest ponds and streams possible. If I got one it would have to be a coat that covered their legs as that's where they collect the most mud.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ummmmmm........no   I can't even remember to put on the Equafleece half the time so for me it would be another doggy product I have bought to add to the pile of forgotton and unused doggy products!

I have no doubt they are very useful and practical though and if you can be bothered to put them on before you go out then go for it  ! I may be eating my words come the winter and the bad weather.....although last winter was drier than this summer! 

p.s. Having gone back for a second look could I just add that they are not pretty enough for my Betty  xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Now what is that Carly Simon song??................


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dog coats, equafleece and overalls etc ... I have equafleeces for mine, but to be honest we dont use them, time to get them on, forget and matts under the arms  .. so no I am not into dog clothes.. although I do hate my dirty, wet and then smelly dogs .. catch 22 I guess ... 

Colin just stick with lots of bathing lol ... your dogs, not you 

I dont think the overall is to Betty's taste, unless it comes in pink of course xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Last year I was considering getting a dog coat that protected the legs too. My friend showed me the all-in-one dog coat she uses, if you can imagine an early 80's shell suit then you're on the right track. I soon squashed the idea and went for the Outhwaites coats instead.

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/pr...s_HB7180.htm?gclid=CPzAx77n07ECFUVTfAodVUUAcA

This has an underbelly protector, but I've also got the one that is slightly less padded.

http://www.equepet.com/outhwaite-traditional-wax-dog-coat-p-1039.html

Millie does still get muddy legs, but its certainly quicker to rinse of the legs than a whole dog.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh much classier Julie. I like the idea of a waxed dog jacket although you would still get soggy dog legs. I do think they are more Betty though!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably not as would never get Madeleine to join me on walks with Beau though would be a different matter if it was pink and sparkly  x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope not happening in this household either Derek would abandon the walkies and my girls would get a complex wondering "does my bum look big in this"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think they are good. Need one for NI weather...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmmm practical versus pretty :decision: Colin, if you bought that overall and put it on Betty I'd eat my hat (and it's a big furry trapper hat)!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am not sure I could walk with you Colin if you put Betty in that overall


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So it seems like I may have to risk friends eating hats or losing them all together....I am going to have to give this serious consideration.

It doesn't matter what Betty ( or Ted) wore they would both still be beautiful in my eyes:love-eyes:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aww Colin you know we will always be here for you, overalls or no overalls! What you have to ask yourself is will it really make that much difference with Betty? Or will she still find a way of getting very mucky? Maybe if you could find one which covered her paws and head and maybe just had little peep holes for her eyes it would be worth the investment and save the amount of bathing you have to do!   In fact I would buy one like that for Daisy if it existed especially if there was a chance of any cow pat rolling on walks!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, you could always buy a tread mill for home and walk her on that :laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, you could always buy a tread mill for home and walk her on that :laugh:


Hahahaha... This is hilarious. Poor Colin getting all this stick! It makes entertaining reading.. Sorry Colin!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I must confess I have one of the all over suits for Lottie. HOWEVER (before you all start laughing your heads off!!!!!), I have never plucked up the courage to put her in it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Aww Colin you know we will always be here for you, overalls or no overalls! What you have to ask yourself is will it really make that much difference with Betty? Or will she still find a way of getting very mucky? Maybe if you could find one which covered her paws and head and maybe just had little peep holes for her eyes it would be worth the investment and save the amount of bathing you have to do!   In fact I would buy one like that for Daisy if it existed especially if there was a chance of any cow pat rolling on walks!


Kind of like a burkha for dogs....dragons den here I come!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, you could always buy a tread mill for home and walk her on that :laugh:


That idea is not without it's merits!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Hahahaha... This is hilarious. Poor Colin getting all this stick! It makes entertaining reading.. Sorry Colin!


Don't worry Ruth, they always give me a hard time when we meet up for walks...perhaps because they have been referred to a Colins 'bitches'..LOL


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's funny!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ruth, don't worry about Colin, he's gives as good as he gets and he secretly loves all the attention


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Colin should wear matching overalls to his poos ... now we all know that will never happen. Colin likes the finer things in life, hence why he has two stunning poos ... and doesnt wear overalls .. he he he


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Well this conversation has encouraged me to order this for Willow: http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/outdoors-en/products/rain-clothing/outdoor-overall-2/ and the dogs they have on their site all look like they're loving their practical outfits!! If anyone is interested, I found it at about half price on: http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1004&pf_id=56677&source=webgains&siteid=102419

The sizing of Hurtta stuff is not straight forward but basically, the first two numbers are the dogs length and the last number appears to be an arbitary reference in a look-up table. Willow is 45cm from her withers to the base of the tail and all of the other measurements are much larger than she needs so I've gone for the 451 and am hioping I can adjust it when it arrives. Looking forward to enjoying her playing in puddles rather than thinking what a faff it will be to clean the mud out of her!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow's new coat has jsut arrievd!! She doesn't look quite as pleased as I am about it!! I think she looks pretty awesome though!! Ha ha, poor Willow!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As dog coats go I think it is pretty trendy!! Would prefer it to be a bit longer in the leg but am tempted!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Colin, yes that was my only thought but there are poppers on the inside of all the legs and I'm wondering if its for a purpose built addition (I've seen dog gaitors somehwere... maybe its for attaching these..?). It's definately a good start to fewer baths though!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread made me laugh  
Have you come to any decisions???
As long as its tasteful for the gorgeous Betty... She has a reputation to maintain
 xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Still searching - I know the perfect 'outfit' is out there somewhere


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You mean you didnt like my suggestions!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I secretly love this little coat .. Have admired it for a while, before I even got Molly. However it's not practical IN THE SLIGHTEST and worry that it could verge on the tacky side!! It is also a tad expensive!!
Do Think it would look lovely against her pale coat though...in the snow  
X

http://greengrasspets.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=93


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No, not tacky but just picking myself up off the floor because of the price!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha.. I know!! I'd be mad... I got enough grief at work after paying £25 for her dog tag 
X 
Ps LOVE Scuba Betty


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I thought I was being extravagant buying a hand made rolled leather collar in pink!  

Colin just needs to face up to the truth that Scuba Betty is what is needed. No other outfit will do the job


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure Betty is the most bathed poo on here..something I want to get away from.It's OK when I am out with her but I am sure my dog walker is secretly training her to GO IN anything dirty and muddy!!

Sorry Sarah, if if were a school report it would be a case of must try harder


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

oh wow i would definatly buy this coat for my lot. its great 

susi


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm sure Betty is the most bathed poo on here..something I want to get away from.It's OK when I am out with her but I am sure my dog walker is secretly training her to GO IN anything dirty and muddy!!
> 
> Sorry Sarah, if if were a school report it would be a case of must try harder


Is that a challenge   x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the Hurtta overall im going to get Buddy one i hate it come Autumn with the rain and mud i was bathing Buddy after every walk last year !

Great find ,pity petplant have sold out as it is quite expensive.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, it really is quite expensive... have a look at some of the user photos..leg length seems longer....love the pic of the Bichon

http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/pro-en/products/rainwear/outdoor-overall/


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is very scary! 

Looking at the photos I think they would be great for the snow and really wet weather. Do you think they would cause less matts than the Equafleece?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is very scary!
> 
> Looking at the photos I think they would be great for the snow and really wet weather. Do you think they would cause less matts than the Equafleece?


I'm not sure, it's a looser fit than the Equafleece but perhaps could cause matts around the elasticated leg band?

I like the Equafleece but they do get a bit water logged if it is raining heavily - mine have no choice what time they go out with the dog walker so go whatever the weather...they are also left wet until I get in so it's important for me to find something really waterproof.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That photo was so funny !!

I love equafleece but when the weathers still quite warm but its muddy etc its far to warm for Buddy so this will be perfect ,i dont like the colours of the equafleece waterproof's to much like an 80's shellsuit.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

DONNA said:


> to much like an 80's shellsuit.


Exactly my thoughts Donna!! 

Colin, I think the pics with the longer leg length are to do with the weird numbering system that Hurtta use. They seem to jump from leg lengths of 4-6cm to 13+ when some of the other measurements change (but not the length of the back). 

Also, Colin, you may be right about matting around the elasticated cuffs but this thing is/seems to be (one mucky walk so no statistical analysis just yet  ) fully waterproof. I washed it in plain water today to get the muck off running it under a tap and didn't get any seepage at all! 

I wish I had taken a photo of Willow with it on following her walk- i.e. mucky!! Ah well, next time! We only needed to wash her lower legs though which was much easier that the whole dog!! There's a picture in the pictures section of her having her unconventional bath after taking the coat off- I suppose you can sort of see from that how she doesn't look dirty on her body at all!

Keep your eyes peeled for more sales! Or try e-bay?


----------

